# Rocksprings- how's the deer movement??



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Going out to the rancho tomorrow. Just wanna c if anyone got back to see if it's still slow or what?


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

*SLOW*

Slow is still the word I am getting.


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Where are you hunting? Anyone hunt Bud Evans property out between Telegraph and RS ? We go through there to get to our property usually stop and talk to a few of the hunters on that place and the owners from time to time. Just curious if any of the rocksprings guys on here hunt there? We usually kill 4-6 deer WT and Axis a year off a section of land. Never anything over 115 - 120 Always thought we would do better on our place but MEH lots of trash deer. Usually good for 1 32+ inch Axis and then they go nocturnal. Tons of shooting going on around us every weekend so Just curious if Anyone hunts around us?


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

That would be me. Been hunting on Buds place for 7 years now. We were on 10 yrs. back then out off. now back on for 7 years.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Got back from Rocksprings yesterday evening. I didn't see any bucks running the does. The deer were moving good Friday and Saturday but it slowed down Sunday evening and Monday morning. My place is 25 miles north of Brackettville west side of CR-674.


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> That would be me. Been hunting on Buds place for 7 years now. We were on 10 yrs. back then out off. now back on for 7 years.


My in-laws are the Durst's we drive right through your camp to get up the hill to our place. Where you up there opening weekend? I did not see a whitetail buck that weekend. Missed a 32"+ inch Axis with some major mass still hurting over that deal, and my father in-law shot one 27" not a monster but we think he was an older one. We hear a lot of shooting from the smaller tracks to our south and the pasture to our east. See a ton of scrapes and axis sign but they only let us hunt during hunting season so we do not get to shoot the bigger Axis bucks in the spring/Summer. We have to get lucky and normally there are 2-3 good hard horned ones in the fall.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah we were up there opening weekend and it was real slow only 1 8pt shot a axis spike axis doe a hog a blackbuck and 1 wt doe. That's not like r place we usually shoot some nice bucks and axis bucks opening weekend. We heard alot of shooting from your way hope it gets better this weekend I'll be there tomorrow how many acres y'all got up there. If you go this weekend stop by camp and will drink a few my name is mike


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Trying to get up there the next weekend. Heading to hunt my brothers place in Utopia this weekend. We have 640 acres +-. Yep lots of shooting south and to the east. There are 4 different fences on our south side and a big place on our eastern border. The Low fence portion of our southern border is where most of the shots come from. They throw Alfalfa and feed our fence pretty hard most of the time we see them hunting mid day sitting on the corner of the property in their jeep watching the fence line. Unfortunate but they must have water right there because a lot of the deer travel right through there across the middle of our place into the thickest brush on our property and stay put.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah know what your talking about i saw a guy walking the fence line once talked to him he said they have 200 acres and wasnt seeing much so decided to walk but that is in the south part of the ranch by the gate you come into buds place. when we drive the pipeline and look at your place it sure is thick will cedars sometimes see whitetails and axis feeding on that pipeline they cleared. will see what happens this week ill post a report and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Any one hunt the Stephens Ranch in Telegraph==Next to Paint Creek?


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> yeah know what your talking about i saw a guy walking the fence line once talked to him he said they have 200 acres and wasnt seeing much so decided to walk but that is in the south part of the ranch by the gate you come into buds place. when we drive the pipeline and look at your place it sure is thick will cedars sometimes see whitetails and axis feeding on that pipeline they cleared. will see what happens this week ill post a report and let you know how it goes.


That was the plan to leave as much brush as we could in places to keep the deer there. Our biggest problem is water. The place is about 1/2 mile wide and 2 miles long. We have good water up in the front by the house but Nothing in the back. We have the tanks to store water back in the back but have not done it yet. We have a blind there on the pipeline and it is usually a hot spot and it is the closest feeder tot he water hole. Good luck to you good sir! post it up when you get back so I know what to expect when I get up there next week.


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Anything Moving*

Mike you guys do any good? Some other Family members were up there this weekend and they shot 1 axis doe. Not much else moving. Going to head up Friday. The weather is supposed to stay cool till the weekend and a strong front coming in Friday might get them moving? I always tell myself that anyways!!


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well it was slow again all we shot was 3 wt does and a 7pt and that was between 7 hunters not good. was dissapointed really thought it was going to be good this time. there was some sign that the rut is about to start the smaller bucks were starting to chase the does. I have no idea whats going on why the deer movement is so slow and no mature bucks moving. yeah it might be better this week since it will be cooler wish i was off this week i would be up there again. good luck this weekend let me know how it goes my dad and brother will be up there thursday.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nothing moving SE of Junction on Hwy 83.


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Slow*

Looks like it is going to be mild and rainy all weekend. Maybe that will get them going. I do not know if the rains we got there right before the season started was enough to get the acorns to drop in numbers or what. But they barely saw any deer. Did have 1 nice 8 pt on a camera but that is it. 13 pictures on one and 10 on the other. I normally have 2-300 pics in the 2 weeks the cameras are going. Very strange. Almost like they might have all headed for the river or something. I know that happens with the turkey in the spring time but deer ought to hang around. Is Gilbert still on the lease? I remember talking to him back a few years and he would be up there for weeks at a time.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

We had several hunters including me that didnt see a single deer while in the stand and that hasnt happened to me in the 8 years i been on the lease. We have a lot of dead oak trees so i havent seen no acorns i have no idea whats going on this year i guess the drought has hit us hard. I would have thought with the drought the deer would be hitting the feeders hard but its been the total opposite. I'll be up there december 15 thru 18 and im hoping its gets better and yeah gilbert is still on the lease but hasnt been able to stay up there very long this year. Let me know how it goes


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got back last night. We have a small place between Carta Valley and Rocksprings on 377. Didnt see anything. The weather was bad until Saturday evening, thats when it cooled off. Havent seen much of an acorn crop this year either. I believe the drought did a lot more harm than what was expected at first. This will take a couple of years to recover from the damage.


----------



## huntinjunkie (Jul 26, 2009)

*very slow*

we hunt by the airport on 55 going out off rocksprings and the deer are not coming to the feeders at all !!! i'm only seeing deer on the hill side moving through the brush


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

huntinjunkie said:


> we hunt by the airport on 55 going out off rocksprings and the deer are not coming to the feeders at all !!! i'm only seeing deer on the hill side moving through the brush


I'm hunting south of town as well, about 10 miles. I'm leaving Wednesday morning, staying until Saturday. Hope the deer are moving. I'll report when I get back.

Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rs*

I was there from midday 11/18 through the morning of 11/23. My oldest son and I each came back with a doe, he had a whitetail and I had an Axis. I'm south of Rs off of RR674. I also saw very little game movement. With the long, severe drought and then the heavy rain about a month ago in our area I think the animals have adapted. The pigs are rooting everywhere but are not coming to corn at the feeders and traps. The turkeys are hit and miss with no regular feeding pattern. The deer are also hit and miss with only doe and yearlings coming to the feeders. Even the Axis sightings are few and far between. Some deer will not come or stay at the feeders but will forage around looking for the young green sprouts that have sprung up everywhere since the last rain. There are no acorns on the oaks that survived and no purple berries on the "cedars" for the animals to eat. I also have not seen any wild persimmon fruit in the past few years and very few wild persimmon trees have survived the extended drought in my area. I may try to go this weekend since the rut should be starting or picking up soon. Good luck!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Hunted last weekend and did not see one deer. One of the other guys shot a large sow and that was it. We are in Carta Valley


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

*little movement*

I hunt about 8 miles west of Garvin's Store off of 83. Was out there last week and it started off OK, with a few 8 pts pushing does the early part of the week. The weather was warm until Wednesday. After the front came through on Wednesday it just seemed to shut down. The deer just quit coming to the feeders completely. We would see them on the outskirts, but they avoided the feeders like a plague. They seem to be very skittish, maybe getting wise to the fact that somebody is hunting the feeders?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Mt Home--WT started to do more chasing does out in the open--not really any feeder action even at night...............weird season to say the least--week before last worse--couldn't Buy a deer and we hunted HARD!

Wind been very bad!--We are beating the bushes and getting out of the stand.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Deer movement*

I had the same experience as you guys. We have been on the same lease for 27 years, worst Thanksgiving week we have ever seen. Sheer numbers are way down, and quality is off a bit. Did see one 140 class 11 pt, and several 5.5 8s that need to go, but overall it was very slow compared to normal. Saw a couple of bucks with does, and a few rovers looking for does, but overall not at all like normal. 
Hopefully it will pick up in a few weeks.
Good luck to all.
WE are 27 miles North of RR on 55.
BB


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got word from one of the hunters on the ranch that still no good deer movement. He was up there from thurs (11/24-12/1) and saw nothing but small does and little bucks. My brother and dad were suppose to head out this morning but aren't going. 

Ain't lookin good.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Frick it...things may not be like we want them....but I'm going anyway...A buddy of mine was at my place this week and said all small bucks and does...Weather is suppose to be in the 20's this next week...that ought to get the boys looking around for some loving


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Thursday morning*



ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> Just got word from one of the hunters on the ranch that still no good deer movement. He was up there from thurs (11/24-12/1) and saw nothing but small does and little bucks. My brother and dad were suppose to head out this morning but aren't going.
> 
> Ain't lookin good.


Wife's cousins boyfriend got him one Thursday monring. Dangit!! wish I would have been up there cause I would have been in that blind!! Just never know when they will be there. Leaving @ 4 today will post when we get back. Look close 9 points 2 on the left base and one on his right main beam. 30" right side and 31 on his left. He was just about to rub out of the velvet!!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Sweet...congrats


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rs*

I'm heading back on 12/16 and will probably be there through New Years day! Lovin or no lovin, something ought to come out in 16 days! I hope to get 1 or 2 turkey (I want to save a tag for a spring turkey season gobbler), a buck (an Axis buck or a whitetail buck or spike buck) and hopefully some hogs. I again have about 20 pounds of colaches to use for hog bait! My youngest son and only daughter will hunt with me on the 17th. and 18th. Hopefully they will be successful (my son wants to shoot a turkey and my daughter, the attorney, will kill anything, LOL!). Even if we don't see or bag anything it will be good to get together/spend time together and visit and relax in the cool and scenic western Hill Country! Recreational hunting (and fishing) is not measured by success (how much or what you catch/bag or the cost involved in catching or bagging each of them) but by the enjoyment that you get from the experience! Suprisingly, my ex-wife told me this when I complainted about the cost of each red snapper after the Feds reduced the limit! Good luck and remember, it's the experience and not the catch, so just chill and enjoy yourself! Have you ever tried to calculate what a pound of deer sausage costs you if you don't process it yourself? Just don't let your wife figure that out for you!!!


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

they're moving in Camp Wood


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

the youngsters are moving but not the old crowd have not seen much since the big rain storm hit us (between 7 to 9 inchs ) there was a lot of water damage on our camp roads. looking at 70% chance of rain this evening and 80% chance tomorrow will be leaving early this afternoon headed back home. Beau PS baited the pig trap with bread donuts and yeast caught 0 nothing


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Friend got back from the lease yesterday. He was there thursday and left Sunday. He shot a doe and a pig. Again nothin was moving. Rain Friday and Sunday and cold. He hunted Sunday morning and said the bucks were moving. 
He saw a big 8pt. Wide and tall couldn't get a shot off the buck was chasing a doe. 

I should be going out this weekend for a couple of days. I'll let y'all know how it went.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Driving to our lease ( about 20 miles out of town on 377) as I type, will be there all week.


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> Friend got back from the lease yesterday. He was there thursday and left Sunday. He shot a doe and a pig. Again nothin was moving. Rain Friday and Sunday and cold. He hunted Sunday morning and said the bucks were moving.
> He saw a big 8pt. Wide and tall couldn't get a shot off the buck was chasing a doe.
> 
> I should be going out this weekend for a couple of days. I'll let y'all know how it went.


We went up Friday night hunted Saturday and Sunday morning. Nothing to speak of only saw 12 deer in 3 sits. Sunday morning had a bobcat run off my deer. Could not get a shot off before it got to the brush. Saw some of your bunch cleaning a buck when we came out at about 9:50am Did not look like a big one but could be mistaken. Hopefully it was the 5 pointer with slick dog catchers I was tempted to take Saturday evening. Anyways I guess that is going to be my last trip up for the season. 5 month old daughter is having Surgery on the 8th DR. found a mass in her lung when the wife was 21 weeks along. So we did a ct scan a couple of weeks ago and they determined it was in the center of the lower left lobe so they are going to remove the entire lobe to insure they get it all. They do not think it is cancer so that is a plus. They say she wont skip a beat but sure is scary anytime one that age is going under the knife. Keep her in your prayers.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Going out to the lease tomorrow. Has anyone been up that way lately?


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got back last night. It was over cast Sat and Sunday with heavy drizzle. Temp was 45-50 degrees. Very good hunting weather. Once the rain stopped early Sunday morning the deer began to move. Shot a doe Sunday morning, then had to head home. Very good trip, except for the mud that sticks to everything. Planning the next trip after Christmas.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got back last night. The deer seem to be moving better.


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Went to the lease WED. 12-14 --Sun.12-18. 

My dad shot 11pt WT
Brother shot a 60lb pig.
Friend shot a 105lb doe.
And 4'5" rattle snake.
Saw a couple of axis but coudn't get a shot off. Bucks were running together, seems like there off the rut. Saw plenty of deer. 

It poured down rain monday night thru tuesday. 

I skinned the rattlesnake, rolled it, and placed it in a jar full of antifreeze. Let it sit for 4 days. lastnight I washed it with water and pinned it onto a piece of board. I heard of this method and this is my first snake to mount. Dont know if its goona come out good or looking like ****. Anybody ever done it this way?

Also, were heading back out monday after Xmas till thurs. That will be the last of our hunting for this season. And if its brown its going down!!!


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Rock Springs*

Any additional updates?

I will be there after christmas till New Years!

Trying to decide to sit in stand or just get out and spot and stalk the back country?

Any Thoughts?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Reading through this thread brought back memories from long ago. In the '60's we used to hunt out of Bracketville on the Happy Shahan Ranch. Great memories of long ago. Hope you all do well.


----------

